# November and December at the Rigs



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Are the tuna still on the Rigs in any numbers in Nov and Dec? Is that too late for Wahoo and Bills?


----------



## Capt. Read Nichols (Jul 27, 2008)

No there are plenty of tunas there at the rigs during that time after mid of jan. they start moving twords the west


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. How far west? Are they still in range from Pensacola?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bill Me (10/17/2008)*Thanks for the reply. How far west? Are they still in range from Pensacola?




Lump.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Bill Me (10/17/2008)*Thanks for the reply. How far west? Are they still in range from Pensacola?


depends on the boat....."lump season" is just around the corner


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Lumps. I know that is pretty close from Venice. Is it less than 100 miles from Pensacola by boat?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

No. It's around the tip and probably 150 miles from here. There are tuna on the rigs year round. They don't all move to the lump.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Too far to run. I just need to watch the rig reports. I have not made the trip to the rigs yet. My new boat has the range and my old one really did not, but my first opportunity is mid November. Really want to take a shot at tuna. Do the swords stick around or do they move south in the winter?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

The first two weeks of November seem to be off the hook for tuna on the rigs. The swordfish bite has been pretty solid and can be caught year around. During the Winter it can be pretty good around the rigs for swords since the sharks don't seem to be as bad.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Ron. Weather permitting I hope to get out the weekend of the 14th so I'll be watching to see how others are doing. If I make the trip I'll post results.


----------

